# Sentry Natural Defense--anyone used it?



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried Sentry Natural Defense? Did it work? Were you pleased with the results? 

If you haven't used it, would you look at their website and see what you think? It's VERY inexpensive and since I already use Sentinel, I thought it might make great additional protection so I don't have to give him two pesticides.

Sentry Natural Defense

I got a catalog (UPCO) and it has it listed for $8.95 for 3 months--for a dog Scrappy's size.

I figure with all the other dog owner's here, someone would surely have at least HEARD of it, if not tried it! Thanks!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Really? No one has used or even has an opinion after looking at the site?

*shrug* Okay.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought about using it, but I decided against it after finding some reviews/problems with the product that I didn't care for! So I skipped on that.

If you want something natural for flea/tick/mosquito prevention... I recommend BOG (Bug Off Garlic)! I just recently switched Harleigh to that a few weeks ago and I am quite pleased with the results so far! Especially considering we live in a heavily populated flea/tick/MOSQUITO area, its been working QUITE well. I have doubled the dosage though, because we are in such a heavily populated area. 

She gets 3/4 scoops in the morning 1/2-3/4 scoop in the evening. I just put it in her food (along with her CranCaps), mix in some water and have it go at it

Here is some info, if you are interested!  I've heard great things about BOG, but I've also heard that it didn't work for some people, but you'll never know if you don't try it! I was hesitant to try it for a long time because I didn't think it would work, but so far so good! You do have to give it time to build up though and you only start out with a sprinkle (if you get the granules; they have tablets too).

http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug_off_garlic_d/dogs


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! 

I also did some more research online and found out that eucalyptus oil and lavender oil mixed in water and sprayed on will repel fleas/ticks/mosquitoes. I went to the store and got some. I plan on mixing some up and spraying the dog and his bedding, etc...

I'm going to check out that link. I just hate to give him more medications when something natural can work--you know?

OH! It says if your dog is allergic to sulfur to avoid it. *I* am allergic to sulfur stuff--so if I would accidently inhale it, it would be bad for me!!


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> If you want something natural for flea/tick/mosquito prevention... I recommend BOG (Bug Off Garlic)! I just recently switched Harleigh to that a few weeks ago and I am quite pleased with the results so far!


OK this is probably a dumb question - but does it give your dog garlic breath? Just curious...


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

What if your dog doesn't like garlic ... does it actually taste like garlic?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I thought about using it, but I decided against it after finding some reviews/problems with the product that I didn't care for! So I skipped on that.
> 
> If you want something natural for flea/tick/mosquito prevention... I recommend BOG (Bug Off Garlic)! I just recently switched Harleigh to that a few weeks ago and I am quite pleased with the results so far! Especially considering we live in a heavily populated flea/tick/MOSQUITO area, its been working QUITE well. I have doubled the dosage though, because we are in such a heavily populated area.
> 
> ...


I started mine on BOG on March 26th, and so far so good. I've picked the odd flea off Dude about twice since then, but no one has been having problems. If this is what the rest of the summer is like, I'll take it.
Last summer when Tag was a baby, I found ELEVEN fleas on him *1 day* after applying frontline plus. I'm hoping the BOG will give me better results than THAT...


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought too much garlic could cause anemia. Anyone use natural products (lavender oil, etc) and have actual success? i might have to try that


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I thought about using it, but I decided against it after finding some reviews/problems with the product that I didn't care for! So I skipped on that.
> 
> If you want something natural for flea/tick/mosquito prevention... I recommend BOG (Bug Off Garlic)! I just recently switched Harleigh to that a few weeks ago and I am quite pleased with the results so far! Especially considering we live in a heavily populated flea/tick/MOSQUITO area, its been working QUITE well. I have doubled the dosage though, because we are in such a heavily populated area.
> 
> ...


That almost sounds good enough for me to eat it for mosquito repellent..


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I also did some more research online and found out that eucalyptus oil and lavender oil mixed in water and sprayed on will repel fleas/ticks/mosquitoes. I went to the store and got some. I plan on mixing some up and spraying the dog and his bedding, etc...
> 
> ...


*Be very very careful* with essential oils like eucalyptus or any other. They can be quite dangerous or even lethal.

Here's a material safety data sheet for eucalyptus oil.

http://www.thegoodscentscompany.com/msds/md100290.html

And lavender oil.

http://www.thegoodscentscompany.com/msds/md100492.html

Make sure you are diluting to a suitably weak solution.

Topical overdose can happen, sometimes with just a few drops of a pure oil extract.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9838728


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

I use it on with mixed results. So far I have not seen any flees, however I did find a tick not attached yet on him, I think that the tick accidentally fell on him. But I live in very heavly tick populated area so a one tick is not that bad. Ever since I use SND with flea collar. No fleas no ticks.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

yes.

stinks, smells VERY strong. and only works for about a week
turns white dogs yellow, very oily and takes a week to dry (on my shelties anyway)
and i have heard about this stuff causing skin irritations, more so than frontline.
i believe it too! people think just because its natural means it is safe, and they are dead wrong. 

if it works for you and you have better results and i did, great 
i wish it worked on my guys!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

QuidditchGirl said:


> OK this is probably a dumb question - but does it give your dog garlic breath? Just curious...


Not a dumb question Yes, her breath does smell like Garlic and its STRONG. But the good thing is that.... it only lasts like 1 hour max (on Harleigh anyways) and then the garlic breath goes away



infiniti said:


> What if your dog doesn't like garlic ... does it actually taste like garlic?


When I first opened the container (like I said I got the granules), Harleigh did not like it at all. She wouldn't come anywhere near it, but being a Lab (mix) and loving her food, she just dove right in and doesn't mind it at all in her food.

It is mixed in with water & her CranCap, so it kinda makes the smell less strong (I think anyways.. who knows!) and she doesn't mind it. She still doesn't like to sniff it or anything when its in the container. 

There are some dogs though that do NOT like it at all. They wouldn't even eat their food and they are Labs (& food crazy!)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, the Bug Off Garlic does give them garlic breath. I'm a garlic freak so I don't mind but wow! It's strong for a little while. However, I haven't seen a flea yet....not even on the cats (who don't get the garlic....cats are more sensitive to such things). So I think a little garlic breath is a small price to pay.



> I thought too much garlic could cause anemia


It can but it takes a LOT. The scientists doing the studies gave the dogs something like 50 cloves a day and even then no actual anemia was seen. Only a slight red blood cell decrease that possibly could have maybe led to anemia. Onions are more likely to cause anemia. Plus Spring time Inc says that their garlic has the stuff that might cause anemia mostly removed. Anyway I think it's been around for long enough that any illl effects would have been seen by now.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Yeah, the Bug Off Garlic does give them garlic breath. I'm a garlic freak so I don't mind but wow! It's strong for a little while. However, I haven't seen a flea yet....not even on the cats (who don't get the garlic....cats are more sensitive to such things). So I think a little garlic breath is a small price to pay.
> 
> 
> It can but it takes a LOT. The scientists doing the studies gave the dogs something like 50 cloves a day and even then no actual anemia was seen. Only a slight red blood cell decrease that possibly could have maybe led to anemia. Onions are more likely to cause anemia. Plus Spring time Inc says that their garlic has the stuff that might cause anemia mostly removed. Anyway I think it's been around for long enough that any illl effects would have been seen by now.


I've read that most dogs wouldn't ingest enough garlic to have ill effects for it. A bit of garlic is good for them, too much isn't. (Vitamin A is good for us, but too much can be really bad!) Dude hates fresh garlic, but gobbles the BOG down like it's the last bit of food he will ever see. 
I'm thinking of trying Springtimes' longevity, too..


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

TxRider said:


> *Be very very careful* with essential oils like eucalyptus or any other. They can be quite dangerous or even lethal.
> 
> Here's a material safety data sheet for eucalyptus oil.
> 
> ...



I read the directions online and didn't even use the strength that it called for. I used 10 drops of oil in 8 oz of water.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> Has anyone ever tried Sentry Natural Defense? Did it work? Were you pleased with the results?


I've tried it. It did not work on any of my animals.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I also did some more research online and found out that eucalyptus oil and lavender oil mixed in water and sprayed on will repel fleas/ticks/mosquitoes. I went to the store and got some. I plan on mixing some up and spraying the dog and his bedding, etc...


I've tried this too and it also did not work.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> I've tried this too and it also did not work.


I used pennyroyal on my dog, or fleabane as it's also commonly called. When i was younger and lived in coastal Texas which is flea and tick heavy country.

It's another essential oil, and though it did work fairly well, and my dog had no ill effects, it is one of the more toxic essential oils and will kill a dog (and maybe a person) if applied directly as an essential oil undiluted.

I used it very diluted as a rinse, just a little bit in a gallon of water, and it used to come on a few shampoos that seemed fairly effective.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Last year, I thought about buying the Sentry Natural Defense but when I read the reviews on Natural Pet, I decided not to. I got Bug Off Garlic (we use the granules) and have had no issues at all. I'm happy with the product


----------



## y2kougrrr (Aug 9, 2012)

I never register for these forums so believe me that my doing so is out of concern. 
I have one dead miniature pinscer, and one still having seizures, one who had a single seizure, and one who was unaffected by the use of the Natural Defense Product. DO NOT USE IT. 2 weeks after the initial appliction one dog had just declined to death which ended in seizures, and him being unable to walk and in unbelievable pain. The other cannot eat or drink and is seizing constantly and throwing up volumes of mucus and foam. Over 2000$ in vet bill already. One dog had a single seizure and then seemed fine, the other seems completely unaffected. To top it all off, they STILL HAVE FLEAS! I thought I was doing something good for my babys. I am heart broken. I do not know if it was breed specific, but I followed the instructions. These were older dogs (11/12/13 and 15) and one has a heart murmor and one HAD diabetes. Please do not use this product. One bath down and the seizing baby is better. I am doing another bath tonight. It's three weeks past the first application and I can still smell this stuff strongly on their skin. I didn't know what i was doing, babies. Please forgive me. i miss you.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sentry is owned by Sergeant's which I believe has some affiliation with Hartz. Neither of those companies are any good and both have numerous complaints against them.


----------



## lexigirl07 (Sep 17, 2013)

I used it on my Shelties with no luck. It did turn my Blue Merle's white fur yellow and gave her a sore where I put it on her back. Need to try something else, still finding fleas.


----------

